# Gearhounds Still Open?



## Garnoch (Jul 16, 2014)

Not sure where to post this but does anyone if gearhounds is still open? I can't get through to them and their email is now bouncing back too. I purchased a guitar from them in January and still don't have have it due to being "back ordered". Anyone heard anything? Thanks.


----------



## JD27 (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm sure they are... They just have the worst customer service of any business I have ever dealt with.


----------



## SpaceDock (Jul 16, 2014)

Yep, these are the guys who bought all the BRJ stock so maybe it's evil mojo is rubbing off.


----------



## JD27 (Jul 16, 2014)

SpaceDock said:


> Yep, these are the guys who bought all the BRJ stock so maybe it's evil mojo is rubbing off.



Not convinced they bought anything. Nothing they sell is actually in stock.


----------



## Garnoch (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks, guys. If anyone hears anything, let me know. I'll post back when I do.


----------



## JD27 (Jul 16, 2014)

Garnoch said:


> Thanks, guys. If anyone he's anything, let me know. I'll post back when I do.



Still waiting on mine. When I asked to swap for somthing else, they told me they would check stock and never got back. They also never answer the phone. If I don't hear soon, going to cancel order.


----------



## Garnoch (Jul 16, 2014)

Oh so you're in the same position. How long have you been waiting now? I was nice enough to wait 3 months before contacting them, but since then, each reply has basically been a canned response.


----------



## JD27 (Jul 16, 2014)

Same as you, got an ESP E-II Eclipse during New Years sale. To be fair, I waited until mid june since the Tobacco color wasn't in stock anywhere else either. But they seem to be in stock most everywhere else since June. I got my IRT15 from them before it was released and that did ship after about 2 months once it was available.


----------



## Garnoch (Jul 16, 2014)

Got ya. If you hear anything, well you know. It's been 6 months and 2 days for me. Today concerned me because two emails got bounced back and their phone doesn't even ring and I get a message that it's unable to connect.


----------



## JD27 (Jul 16, 2014)

Awesome... will try tomorrow during business hours.


----------



## atrfan1 (Jul 16, 2014)

I paid for the Vixen 7 they had in stock a month before I went to basic training with the army. Get home from training, still no guitar. A month later, I finally have a refund. Probably the worst customer service I've ever had


----------



## JD27 (Jul 16, 2014)

At least you got a refund. Did you email or call for a refund?


----------



## mlp187 (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm sorry to learn of your troubles. Can you message them on facebook?

This especially bums me out because I ordered a guitar there 2 years ago and had it within 3 days. Now I'm hesitant about shopping there again when my next brief bout of guitar obsession kicks in.


----------



## Taylor (Jul 16, 2014)

Ordered some Seymour Duncans from them about two months ago. Apparently they're still on backorder, and I keep asking them for an ETA but either I don't get a reply, or they say they are "inquiring about the issue". I'm about ready to cancel my order.


----------



## Garnoch (Jul 16, 2014)

I've considered their Facebook, but it appears they stopped updating their FB and twitter in April so I haven't yet.


----------



## feraledge (Jul 16, 2014)

I placed an order with them months ago and it was apparent that what they told me about the guitar being in stock was complete BS. They answered the phone the first time and then never again. I gave them a few days and then went to cancel the order. I think I logged 21 calls without answer or response. Multiple emails. Took about two weeks before I took it up with Paypal or my CC company (I forget which), they refunded within the hour as soon as I escalated it. 
So, awful experience on my end. However, they are always running a sale and I've gotten other companies to match their discounted prices, so at least they're good for something.


----------



## atrfan1 (Jul 17, 2014)

JD27 said:


> At least you got a refund. Did you email or call for a refund?



After calling them every day for a week, and getting noticeably angrier every time, they finally gave it to me. Seems a bit insane. Especially considering when I had an issue with Schecter, they resolved the problem within an hour of my first call.


----------



## atrfan1 (Jul 17, 2014)

OP: If you have any way to get a refund (paypal, cc company) take it and get the guitar you bought from somewhere else. Just my opinion, but it seems that I'm not the only people to have issues with them


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jul 17, 2014)

It took me about 5 angry emails and 3 weeks to get a refund for my KM-7 when they found out they couldn't ship them internationally.


----------



## JD27 (Jul 17, 2014)

Crazy, I'm willing to be the issues with refunds is they don't have the money to issue one. Place is a joke.


----------



## Garnoch (Jul 17, 2014)

I can't try them today, JD - have you? I wonder if my CC would give a refund after 6 months. Hmmmm


----------



## JD27 (Jul 17, 2014)

Garnoch said:


> I can't try them today, JD - have you? I wonder if my CC would give a refund after 6 months. Hmmmm



No answer to email and phone is dead. Tired of waiting on these clowns, so I called my CC (Citi) and explained the situation. They are sending me a copy of my statement from December/January so I can fill out forms to open a dispute. They would have done it today, but they can't see records older than 6 months. They said I have a good case of getting my money back due to the circumstances despite the time that has passed since purchase.


----------



## Garnoch (Jul 18, 2014)

Still no luck getting through to them with two numbers nor email. I tried a third number I found as well but it's a fax machine. I called my CC company and was issued a full refund.


----------



## MetalDaze (Jul 18, 2014)

I don't think their phone ever really went to the store. It seemed more like a call service where you left a message with an "agent" and then they called you back.


----------



## JD27 (Jul 18, 2014)

Garnoch said:


> Still no luck getting through to them with two numbers nor email. I tried a third number I found as well but it's a fax machine. I called my CC company and was issued a full refund.



Wow that was fast.


----------



## Garnoch (Jul 18, 2014)

I thought it was fast too. As for their phone, none of the numbers go anywhere at the moment. And neither do emails to them.


----------



## xzyryabx (Jul 18, 2014)

I ordered from them once a few years ago and it took 3 months to get the guitar, and another month to get the right case.
Communication was poor, but I got what I needed eventually.
They list items that they can get, but don't necessarily have in stock, but they don't let you know that on the item page.


----------



## Garnoch (Jul 18, 2014)

Yeah, I've noticed. When I ordered I thought it was in stock but two days later (one day after charging my card), they sent me an email saying it was back ordered. I waited a month, after seeing them say they had it in stock, until I emailed them saying, Hey what about my order. They said they were fulfilling them in order but I couldn't get an answer as to why they appeared to be selling them to people who hadn't already placed an order. I waited until the 3 month mark to contact them again and kept getting a canned response every month I wrote them. Then in the past month or two, I started contacted them every two weeks, simply asking for a real response and idea on a delivery estimate. I got ONE email that wasn't a prepared statement where they apologized saying they would find out from ESP. That was about a month ago. Two weeks ago I got another canned response and now my emails immediate get bounced back and their numbers don't work. The only reason I decided to try them out, other than a "sale", was that I thought they had it in stock when other didn't. I'm buying today from my go to instead, DCGL, which I should have just waited for to begin with.


----------



## JD27 (Jul 18, 2014)

Garnoch said:


> I thought it was fast too. As for their phone, none of the numbers go anywhere at the moment. And neither do emails to them.



Well glad you got you are money back and can buy from somewhere else. I hope mine goes quickly so I can move on.


----------



## Garnoch (Jul 18, 2014)

JD27 said:


> Well glad you got you are money back and can buy from somewhere else. I hope mine goes quickly so I can move on.



My new order has been placed. Good luck, JD.

And thanks for everyone's responses.


----------



## scottiesimpson (Jul 24, 2014)

I ordered a guitar from there 5 weeks ago and after reading this im really regretting it. Should i attempt to get a refund now instead of the massive waits everyone else has had to wait?


----------



## JD27 (Jul 24, 2014)

scottiesimpson said:


> I ordered a guitar from there 5 weeks ago and after reading this im really regretting it. Should i attempt to get a refund now instead of the massive waits everyone else has had to wait?



I would definitely work on getting a refund.


----------



## Garnoch (Jul 24, 2014)

Well, I probably would - since I did. Has anyone even gotten through to them? By the way, I got my guitar from DCGL yesterday - set up with the strings I wanted. Next time, I'll wait until they have what I want in stock, like I have every other time, and not go through this again.

scottiesimpson, did you order thorough the site or actually get in touch with them? If through the site, did you get an email confirmation?


----------



## JD27 (Jul 24, 2014)

I haven't bothered to try since opening the CC dispute.


----------



## scottiesimpson (Jul 25, 2014)

Garnoch said:


> Well, I probably would - since I did. Has anyone even gotten through to them? By the way, I got my guitar from DCGL yesterday - set up with the strings I wanted. Next time, I'll wait until they have what I want in stock, like I have every other time, and not go through this again.
> 
> scottiesimpson, did you order thorough the site or actually get in touch with them? If through the site, did you get an email confirmation?



Yep I ordered through the site, received a confirmation email upon ordering, I emailed him once enquiring about the money being deposited back into my account and he responded and explained the process to me. The following day I received an in progress email, this was now 3 weeks ago and after another email regarding an ETA on shipping there has been no response.


----------



## Garnoch (Jul 25, 2014)

It sounds like the email was not bounced back at least. From what I've heard elsewhere (I'll check to see if I can directly relay the info I have), I hear it would be wise of you to get your money back from your credit card.


----------



## Cloudy (Jul 25, 2014)

I bought a Loomis signature model from them in 2010? and they were 100% on getting back to me. Excellent service when I dealt with them. Wonder what happened, weird.


----------



## Garnoch (Jul 25, 2014)

I really don't know.

Scottie, what brand guitar did you buy?


----------



## scottiesimpson (Jul 25, 2014)

Garnoch said:


> I really don't know.
> 
> Scottie, what brand guitar did you buy?



A Jackson DKA7, it seems like I've had a better experience with them then most people on this forum since I've actually had a reply, however id rather not risk the 6 month wait to get the guitar or my money back


----------



## JD27 (Jul 25, 2014)

They were answering emails with their normal canned BS answers just a few weeks back. Now those appear to get bounced and the phone doesn't work, I think they pulled the plug.


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I bought my LTD BS-7 from them a bit before Christmas 2012 and they did the same thing others have talked about ITT (had the guitar listed as in-stock, but gets changed to backordered after you place an order). Luckily, my dad was able to get ahold of them by phone and actually got the guitar shipped and delivered just on time. Not sure what their deal is. I'm happy my experience was relatively decent, but from others' posts here they seem quite sketchy.


----------



## atrfan1 (Jul 26, 2014)

Just noticed recently but their ebay shop has been completely empty until a few days ago, now there's a pair of BRJ customs for sale. I have no clue what's going on with them anymore


----------



## JD27 (Jul 26, 2014)

Maybe they need the money to pay the phone bill.


----------



## downburst82 (Jul 26, 2014)

I never realized that Gearhounds.com was pimpmyguitars on ebay, I don't think it was a secret or anything I just didn't realize. 

Maybe they picked up some bad mojo from the Bernie guitars they bought up? (or got screwed on the deal somehow?), that combined with their already shady dealings sent them over the edge.......OR 








Gearhounds IS BERNIE RICO JR!!!



In all seriousness though I hope anyone who has $$ tied up with them is able to get things resolved. Hopefully Gearhounds step up but if not VERY soon I would make sure to start looking into other ways to get refunded (Paypal,CC,Bank) sounds like most already have which is good


----------



## Taylor (Jul 26, 2014)

I shot them an email last weekend telling them how annoyed I'm getting and asking if I could please get an ETA. I got a response on monday saying the same old "we're inquiring about your order" and they asked what string gauges I use because they're throwing in a set to compensate for the delay. But they _still_ haven't even given me an ETA as to when my pickups will be in stock, let alone shipped.


----------



## JD27 (Jul 26, 2014)

GraveyardThrone said:


> I shot them an email last weekend telling them how annoyed I'm getting and asking if I could please get an ETA. I got a response on monday saying the same old "we're inquiring about your order" and they asked what string gauges I use because they're throwing in a set to compensate for the delay. But they _still_ haven't even given me an ETA as to when my pickups will be in stock, let alone shipped.



You used their email address from the site? Some of us haven't been able to reach them at all.


----------



## Garnoch (Jul 26, 2014)

I've gotten that reply to in the past, but like JD said, I'm surprised now that you got a reply on Monday. Good luck.


----------



## aneurysm (Jul 27, 2014)

Man, didn´t expect so many horror Stories about them. Never dealt with them either, the only guitar i ever bought from the states was a schecter kenny hickey from bulldogguitars.
they were absolutely great to deal with, had the guitar within a month, after delay from my side and shipping overseas !


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 8, 2014)

Bump. From the Randall thread.



> Hi Randall Customers,
> 
> It seems that Gearhounds in California may be either out of business or out of contact for some reason.
> 
> ...


----------



## Taylor (Aug 11, 2014)

All my emails to them are now bouncing back. Time to contact the credit card company.


----------



## JD27 (Aug 11, 2014)

GraveyardThrone said:


> All my emails to them are now bouncing back. Time to contact the credit card company.



Definitely do that ASAFP! The sad part is, if you were to go to the site you could still make a purchase, even though they are obviously gone. My dispute is ongoing, have to wait 30 days for them to respond to my CC company (which they obviously will not). After that point, I should be credited the money bank and they will try to recover the money through their bank.


----------



## Taylor (Aug 11, 2014)

JD27 said:


> Definitely do that ASAFP! The sad part is, if you were to go to the site you could still make a purchase, even though they are obviously gone. My dispute is ongoing, have to wait 30 days for them to respond to my CC company (which they obviously will not). After that point, I should be credited the money bank and they will try to recover the money through their bank.



It's done. Just waiting like you.


----------



## Taylor (Aug 12, 2014)

Sorry to double post but Gearhounds just replied to my first cancellation request, and they said it will take 24-48 hours.


----------



## JD27 (Aug 12, 2014)

GraveyardThrone said:


> Sorry to double post but Gearhounds just replied to my first cancellation request, and they said it will take 24-48 hours.



Lucky you. I wouldn't trust anything they say though. I asked previously to change to in stock items and they responded with basic answers like, "sure, let us check the stock", then I never heard back. The last request was to cancel and I never heard back.


----------



## Taylor (Aug 12, 2014)

Definitely still wary, glad I talked to the credit card company yesterday.


----------



## Taylor (Nov 9, 2014)

Finally got my money back today! I hope everybody that got screwed over gets theirs too!


----------



## JD27 (Nov 9, 2014)

GraveyardThrone said:


> Finally got my money back today! I hope everybody that got screwed over gets theirs too!



My case was closed Oct 23 by my bank and all money was refunded.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 26, 2015)

Interesting side note to this place. I don't know if this is old news or not, but I heard from some very reliable sources at NAMM that this is where many (if not all) the BRJ guitars that people were trying to track down ended up. They were selling them as new in their store, despite the fact many of them were customers builds that were already paid for. Apparently BRJ himself was spotted in there finishing up incomplete guitars to be sold here. Pretty sketchy stuff.

For those who don't know, I too was screwed by the BRJ situation. Apart from the business side of things, I had sent Bernie my old white Vixen 7 for a headstock repair a couple years ago, and he never sent it back and disappeared forever on me. Pretty disappointing considering we were friends. We drove down to see the place ourselves before we left California, but its been abandoned now. 

PS: I don't know if this is 100% true, but the people who told me this at NAMM saw this first-hand and have no reason to lie that I can figure out. Just some FTF.


----------



## JD27 (Jan 26, 2015)

zimbloth said:


> Interesting side note to this place. I don't know if this is old news or not, but I heard from some very reliable sources at NAMM that this is where many (if not all) the BRJ guitars that people were trying to track down ended up. They were selling them as new in their store, despite the fact many of them were customers builds that were already paid for. Apparently BRJ himself was spotted in there finishing up incomplete guitars to be sold here. Pretty sketchy stuff.
> 
> For those who don't know, I too was screwed by the BRJ situation. Apart from the business side of things, I had sent Bernie my old white Vixen 7 for a headstock repair a couple years ago, and he never sent it back and disappeared forever on me. Pretty disappointing considering we were friends. We drove down to see the place ourselves before we left California, but its been abandoned now.
> 
> PS: I don't know if this is 100% true, but the people who told me this at NAMM saw this first-hand and have no reason to lie that I can figure out. Just some FTF.



They were beyond sketchy. Some people had noted they were displaying guitars for purchase that may not have been available in the first place. They also tried renaming the store to Socal Guitar Company or something similar.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 26, 2015)

JD27 said:


> They were beyond sketchy. Some people had noted they were displaying guitars for purchase that may not have been available in the first place. They also tried renaming the store to Socal Guitar Company or something similar.



I see. I know they were one of our competitors for the Dean custom shop stuff, but I never had any dealings with them to know if they were cool or not. I don't like to speculate or comment about other dealers, as I wouldn't like someone doing that to my place without having the facts either. That said, since so many people were burned by BRJ (including myself), and they're out of business anyways, I thought people may find it interesting.


----------



## Toejam (Feb 4, 2015)

Hmmm. I bought my Alex Wade LTD 7-string and case through them with no problems a couple years back. Tried going to their site last week and saw it was down. Their FB page seemed to indicate they were open, or at least someone who has access to their page indicated so. Both of their numbers are disconnected, though. And when I wrote a message there, it did not post, just disappeared. https://www.facebook.com/gearhounds


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 4, 2015)

Well, their official website is gone, their Twitter annd FB pages have never been updates, and their amazon marketplace is gone. 

So, yeah, Gearhounds is officially dead IMO.


----------



## ridner (Feb 5, 2015)

glad I never bought anything from them (or tried to)


----------

